
A Valid domain name without TLD on internet - pratikborsadiya
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;good
======
TomMarius
This is not "without TLD", this is literally just the TLD.

~~~
detaro
As far as I can tell there is no .good gTLD.

~~~
TomMarius
I'm not talking about gTLDs. TLD is a term with multiple meanings.

~~~
detaro
Ah, misunderstood your point. If there were a .good TLD, then that could be an
explanation for why it works.

------
pratikborsadiya
Does any body know how is this a valid Domain name?

~~~
fabrixxm
That's not a valid domain name:

$ dig good

; <<>> DiG 9.8.3-P1 <<>> good ;; global options: +cmd ;; Got answer: ;;
->>HEADER<<\- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 65133 ;; flags: qr rd ra;
QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION: ;good. IN A

;; Query time: 3 msec ;; SERVER: 192.168.11.1#53(192.168.11.1) ;; WHEN: Mon
Feb 19 12:13:28 2018 ;; MSG SIZE rcvd: 22

I works because most browsers try to add ".com" to an invalid domain name. And
good.com is valid

$ dig good.com

; <<>> DiG 9.8.3-P1 <<>> good.com ;; global options: +cmd ;; Got answer: ;;
->>HEADER<<\- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 57755 ;; flags: qr rd ra;
QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION: ;good.com. IN A

;; ANSWER SECTION: good.com. 19030 IN A 216.136.156.80

;; Query time: 4 msec ;; SERVER: 192.168.11.1#53(192.168.11.1) ;; WHEN: Mon
Feb 19 12:14:05 2018 ;; MSG SIZE rcvd: 42

And [http://good.com](http://good.com) redirects after some jumps to
[http://us.blackberry.com/](http://us.blackberry.com/)

~~~
pratikborsadiya
Try opening the URL in your browser it's working. Or use $host good to find
the Ip address of the server

~~~
detaro
> _Try opening the URL in your browser it 's working._

As the parent said, browsers try to fix bad domains by themselves.

> _$host good to find the Ip address of the server_

NXDOMAIN. if you get something else, your DNS provider is injecting something.

